# Honeywell 8000 wifi problem



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Is this a new installation or problems with an existing one?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Patrick Eubanks said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the Honeywell 8000 wifi thermostat not connecting to wifi. I have a good wifi signal, the sucker just will not connect.


First off, download inSSIDer from metageek.net, to check for interference with your router that you are using to connect with the thermostat to.

What is the make & model of your router that you are using? Did you double check to make sure that you are using the correct SSID & WiFi key, when you connected the thermostat to your router or Access Point. Also to let you know, some thermostats do not play nice with Wireless-N Access Points/Routers, so you are better in using a router/Access Point that does Wireless-B/G.

Post the results from inSSIDer (uncheck MAC ID by right clicking in the section that all of the Wireless A/P's show up. Majority of A/P's, will use channel 11, so you may find setting your router/Access Point to maybe Channel 1 if there are no other A/P's using that channel.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

do you get an error code or does it just say connecting.........


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

It just continually says connecting.....The t-stat never connects to the router. I have never had this problem before


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Patrick Eubanks said:


> It just continually says connecting.....The t-stat never connects to the router. I have never had this problem before


Again, we need to know the information that I posted, otherwise there is nothing we can do to resolve your issue.

So again, post the make & model of your router, post the results from inSSIDer without MAC ID info, showing congestion in your area. Also post the distance from the thermostat and router.

Without the above info as stated twice, we can go no further.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Patrick Eubanks said:


> It just continually says connecting.....The t-stat never connects to the router. I have never had this problem before


Have you tried power cycling your router? 

Kill the power to the thermostat, reboot your router. Wait a few minutes then power up the thermostat.


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

Gregzoll, I have no idea what your talking about. It is in a customers house. The thermostat is 10' from the router. Neither her nor I had any problems connecting with our phones. I have a galaxy s4 and she has an I phone. Her computer is 10' from the t-stat as well and it connects just fine. We tried rebooting the router and restarted the t-stat three times with the same results. I think Im just going to ship Greg down to NC. Im at wits end. New thermostat on Monday and try again. If she is having a problem with her router, its on her.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Pat, a quick way to eliminate most router issues is to go into the router admin and disable the wifi security (probably wpa2 these days) temporarily. If the Honeywell won't connect to an open network it is probably defective. Of course that would depend on your customer being able to admin their router. If it works that way, re-enable wpa2 and try again.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Patrick Eubanks said:


> Gregzoll, I have no idea what your talking about. It is in a customers house. The thermostat is 10' from the router. Neither her nor I had any problems connecting with our phones. I have a galaxy s4 and she has an I phone. Her computer is 10' from the t-stat as well and it connects just fine. We tried rebooting the router and restarted the t-stat three times with the same results. I think Im just going to ship Greg down to NC. Im at wits end. New thermostat on Monday and try again. If she is having a problem with her router, its on her.


Go to the customer's house, or call her and ask her what it states on the label, for the manufacturer & model# of the router. As for the other stuff, it is very self explanatory.

Unless you eliminate the problem as being the router, interference, or just an incorrectly setup thermostat with the wrong router SSID and password, not going over to the customer's house to figure this stuff out, is doing her a disservice, and also not teaching you how to do this stuff on your own, vs having her hire someone else to do the job.


----------

